Ask HN: How to find the best idea for making money? - Nichooo
======
tmaly
I think you could find something with a simple process:

1\. Pick area that you have some familiarity with, 2\. Go out and do a whole
bunch of customer development interviews 3\. Analyze the responses to look for
common patterns 4\. Iterate till you find something that people will pay for

------
sharemywin
I think with any problem define your problem as specific as you can?

